# Syncros Aero bar Garmin Mount



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

New to Scotts and have just ordered myself a 2016 Foil with aero bars (every little helps!). 

The Garmin mount for these bars is not yet available in the UK. Are there any alternatives already out there?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks proprietary to me. I doubt any straight arm bolt on will work.
Not able to order parts online?


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

No.

Am now told by Scott txt available in May.


----------

